# M-Edge e-Luminator booklight



## taz454 (Jul 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where i can buy a M-Edge e-Luminator  booklight?

Thanks


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I've looked and the only thing I can think of is going to buymedge.com and contacting customer support. I don't see the e-luminator on their site and amazon says it's currently unavailable.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

They've apparently been taking forever to come out with their new one (pushing back the release date several times), and they aren't selling any of the old model. The only suggestion, aside from waiting, I can think of is maybe searching ebay. Of course, you'll be getting the old version.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I checked eBay, one of the first things I did when I saw this thread. I didn't see any matches for it. So if you were wanting the light soon, I don't think that's possible. I've read a good bit of posts from various sites that were talking about when the newer one would come out, but it was ranging from pre-order in March and delivery in May?? Obviously that wasn't the case. But if you do get lucky, let us know!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been waiting, last I heard they were close to offering it for sale this month. (They've been working on redesign -- I don't understand why it should take this long...)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> I've been waiting, last I heard they were close to offering it for sale this month. (They've been working on redesign -- I don't understand why it should take this long...)


Not sure. But as long as it's taking, it better be awesome for all those waiting with their M-Edge products. *keeping my fingers crossed for you all*


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

The complete redesign, which proved to be much more complex and took way longer than we originally imagined, of our e-Luminator booklight is done and the lights are in production. And although we do expect to have them available sometime soon this summer, because we have had to push back the release date several times already (due to unforeseen development/production delays) we will not set a new date until we are 100% sure we can meet it this time.

We will be sending out a special, limited-time, promotional offer for the light to everyone who has subscribed to our email newsletter. So, if you haven't done so already, please follow the link below and sign up. If you are subscribed, you will be able to use the promo email as notice that the lights are being released.

http://www.buymedge.com/about/contact/

If anyone has any additional questions or concerns, we can be reached at [email protected] Your interest in and satisfaction with our products is important to us! And we appreciate your continued patience! Thank you!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Ooooh, yay! I'm pretty excited about this new light. Signing up now! Thanks!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Marie,

There are many of us out here anxiously awaiting the new lights.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Xopher said:


> Thanks Marie,
> 
> There are many of us out here anxiously awaiting the new lights.


I know I am


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too have been waiting for the new light.  I still LOVE my old light and am looking forward to the new design.
thank you, M-edge
deb


----------



## taz454 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks all I did get in touch with M-Edge and got the same email  that that was poster above.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I wrote them about a month ago and asked when it would be it would be available. They said sign up for the newsletter and it will be announced in it.


----------

